# ACER V5-431P error 0xc000001 fresh install windows 8 pro Build 9200



## abo_007 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi there i have a acer v5-431p and just install a new windows 8 pro a fresh install and i just delete all the my file from HDD and now i encounter a error 0xc000001 i do have some research in the internet and they said its a Atheros wifi the driver of that wifi and somehow i search on net and i did see something Oder solution like making a autounattend.xml but my problem is i don't know that this kind of way is gonna work.... can someone Pls. help me with this problem.. 

here are the pics!


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm sorry, maybe I am reading this wrong.

It looks like you said you installed afresh windows 8 and then deleted everything.
I assume you mean, during the install of windows 8 you told it to delete everything from you harddrive and proceed with the install.

Have you installed the driver CD that came with the computer or downloaded latest drivers from Acers website, from another computer and copied to USB stick to install on this computer


----------



## abo_007 (Apr 21, 2013)

after i finish the installation it restart and then the registry setting up up to 60% ang my display is becoming 2 display on monitor after its done the i got in BSOD mode.


----------



## abo_007 (Apr 21, 2013)

i try ti install windows 7 and works smoothly no problem at all with the operating system 
but acer v5-431p has driver for win7 only for win8


----------



## abo_007 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Windows 8 new install error code: 0xc0000001*

ACER V5-431P BLUE SCREEN ERROR CODE 0XC0000001
windows 8 installed complite then problm error code 0xc0000001

Blue Screen 

Recovery

Your PC could"t start Properly

Error code 0xc0000001

You"ll need to use the Recovery tool on your installation media. if you don"t have any installtion media (like a disc or USB device ),
contact your system administrator or PC manufacturer.








Press Enter to try again
Press F8 fore startup Settings



ANYONE SOLVED THIS KIND OF PROBLEM??
PLS. HELP ME WITH MY PROBLEM I INSTALL A NEW OPERATING SYSTEM.. AFTER ITS DONE IT GOES TO BSOD I CAN"T GET THROUGH TO START-UP...
:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Windows 8 new install error code: 0xc0000001*

Hello,

Did you update to the latest BIOS version before installing Windows 8?


----------



## abo_007 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Windows 8 new install error code: 0xc0000001*



makinu1der2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> What was the previous OS that was installed?
> 
> Did you update to the latest BIOS version before installing Windows 8?




hi.. the previous OS is still windows 8 SL i install a new one windows 8 pro with media center.. 
and i did not update the BIOS yet.. 

and guess what!! i formatted all my drive so that i can install a fresh install win8


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

How is the drive partitioned and formatted?

Installation error in windows 8 pro error 0xc0000001 - Microsoft Community

UEFI (Unified Extensible Firmware Interface) - Install Windows 8 with


----------



## abo_007 (Apr 21, 2013)

drive partition is fine my drive is 500gb 2 partition


----------



## amimng (Jan 5, 2014)

abo_007 said:


> Hi there i have a acer v5-431p and just install a new windows 8 pro a fresh install and i just delete all the my file from HDD and now i encounter a error 0xc000001 i do have some research in the internet and they said its a Atheros wifi the driver of that wifi and somehow i search on net and i did see something Oder solution like making a autounattend.xml but my problem is i don't know that this kind of way is gonna work.... can someone Pls. help me with this problem..
> 
> here are the pics!




i have also this problem... so till now still dont have any opinion?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check your Sata Configuration in the bios make sure it's set to AHCI not ATA, IDE or Legacy mode.


----------



## amimng (Jan 5, 2014)

Wrench97 said:


> Check your Sata Configuration in the bios make sure it's set to AHCI not ATA, IDE or Legacy mode.



idont think this problem coming from Sata configuration or legacy mode..because this is win8 installation where can support all of bios mode.


----------

